

Lean startups: Find the business’ core, then build the periphery - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2010/07/10/lean-startups-find-business-core-build-periphery/

======
jms928
Good metaphor. This sounds like when I was in high school and built a whole
fantasy around a boy I only went out with once!

